# American Restoration RANT!!!



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Is it me or has American Restoration become more about Rick and his family then the actual process of restoring. They show very little or at times NONE at all of the restoration process. 

How can this be called RESTORATION when they don't even show much of the process anymore. When the show started first they showed quite a bit of the process. 

Just wondering if it is just me that noticed this and has a gripe about it or what!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd been meaning to start a thread on it. They clearly did some retooling for this new season, because you're right, it seems like these days it's all about:

(a) Ron's feet;
(b) Ron and Tyler picking; and
(c) Rick expressing faux concern over some potentially insurmountable problem only to have it miraculously solved at the last minute

The restorations have devolved into ten-second flashback sequences sandwiched between the item's introduction and the reveal, and it got bad enough to where I deleted the SP last week. I put up with Pawn Stars because there's still enough actual history there to keep things semi-interesting, but I don't need this. :down:


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> I'd been meaning to start a thread on it. They clearly did some retooling for this new season, because you're right, it seems like these days it's all about:
> 
> (a) Ron's feet;
> (b) Ron and Tyler picking; and
> ...


Yeah after the last two episodes I canned my sp as well. The bicycle reveal was stupid they didn't even show anything on it. Was great when it first started but now it is history. I am guessing now that kounts kustoms guy will get his own show too haha


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

type_g said:


> I am guessing now that kounts kustoms guy will get his own show too haha


I seem to remember he had his own show. Maybe it was just a few episodes, I can't remember.

I do miss the restoration process though. They need to get back into it.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Yes, I have bailed too -- ever since the family/shop drama became even more of a focus than it was at first. If I wanted to see picking, I'd watch American Pickers. Oh wait, I did watch that but have since bailed out on that too.

Pawn Stars is hanging by a thread, only b/c I still find some of the nuggets of info interesting. But that's another one that's become so phoney baloney with the family/Chumlee segments I can barely stand it either.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

kdelande said:


> If I wanted to see picking, I'd watch American Pickers. Oh wait, I did watch that but have since bailed out on that too.


Just curious - why? Pickers hasn't really changed much since it started. Maybe a few more cutesy segments with Danielle but otherwise still good.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

I too am burning out on all these jobs shows.

Pawn Stars, when I found it midway through S3, I watched all of S1 and 2 on netflix like an addict. Fantastic. Now it seems repetitive and faker than ever.

American Pickers has just gotten on my nerves.

American Restoration was always good if you FF'ed through the fake manufactured drama scenes, and just watched the actual restoration happening. Why retool it into a drama now?


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Just curious - why? Pickers hasn't really changed much since it started. Maybe a few more cutesy segments with Danielle but otherwise still good.


Just got bored with it. Nothing major, but I let them pile up while the regular TV season was in swing and when I went back to view them I just felt like I had been there done that with the genre.

KD


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

All of these shows seem to rot over time. 

It's bad enough that History channel wants to show all the "highlights" at the opening, then before each commercial, with a recap when coming back from commercial. I think that leaves it with less that 15 mins of un-repeated content.

We get the pop up questions and answers bumpering the commercials too, further reducing the actual show content.

In the case of American Restoration they have to cut out more, and it's the restoration work that seems to go.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

type_g said:


> Yeah after the last two episodes I canned my sp as well. The bicycle reveal was stupid they didn't even show anything on it.


And didn't address the disappearing rear tail light. The one that Rick said at the beginning would be hard to find and add to the cost of restoration.

I _assume_ it got dropped when the bike went overbudget. But they didn't say a word about it. Even when the before and after pictures seemed to highlight that it was missing.

I haven't quite given up, but I did fast forward through quite a lot of the auction episode. I want to watch stuff get restored, not your plans for an auction.


----------



## dsmoot (Oct 15, 2003)

I kept thinking the exact same thing. The show has absolutely no "restoration" in it anymore. I wish History Channel would go back to doing history.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> And didn't address the disappearing rear tail light. The one that Rick said at the beginning would be hard to find and add to the cost of restoration.


oh, you saw that did you?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah they should have stuck with the original title Rusty Nuts.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

marksman said:


> Yeah they should have stuck with the original title Rusty Nuts.


which just reminded me of "Wing Nuts."


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And I'll rant about the episode where Ron was caught stealing Cowboy's sandwich from the fridge.

Complete BS and fabricated for the show. 

Just restore things, stop with the silliness.


----------



## Kenny4200 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah....you guys are waaaaaaaaaaaaay right .... "leave the drama for your mamma"...and show me the restorations !


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm betting a lot of the restoration stuff is proprietary. After all, if you show people how easy it is, they'll attempt to do it themselves only to screw it up. And even worse, the more enterprising ones will setup a business to restore other people's work, but do such a lousy job that it gives everyone a bad name - think used car salesman.

American Restoration and Kount's Kustoms are the same - a fine line between what you show and what you keep out of the cameras to prevent people from getting false impressions and ruining your entire line of work.

The drama is to fill up the 20 minutes remaining. In the end, it's just one big ad for Rick's Restoration and Kount's Kustoms.


----------

